# Best Thermometer



## May (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi all,
    I would like to start tempering my butters to prevent grittiness in my lip balms.  I am wondering if anyone could recommend a thermometer that they really like.  They vary in price  so much!  
Also, how do you temper your cocoa or shea butter?  I usually just use a glass, measuring cup, but I'd like to do more at a time if I can.  
Thanks!!


----------



## lsg (Nov 24, 2014)

I use a dairy thermometer.


----------



## KatieShephard (Nov 24, 2014)

I have this one and I LOVE it... 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00837ZGRY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

This, my stickblender, and my $1 hdpe paint cans are the best investments I've made so far.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 24, 2014)

I use one very similar to KatieShepard that I picked up at Harbor Freight. I spent a little more on it, but I wanted the option to easily return it to a brick and mortar store since reviews of most thermometers around this price point are "if it works, it's awesome - or maybe it's broken from the start - are you feeling lucky, punk?).


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 24, 2014)

I use a digital with a probe or a candy thermometer. I simply do not trust the laser to penetrate my oils far enough down. Unless they have changed they are really for taking surface temp. Shoot your temp then put a candy thermomenter in the oil, and notice the temp difference. Mine never read the same


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 24, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> I use a digital with a probe or a candy thermometer. I simply do not trust the laser to penetrate my oils far enough down. Unless they have changed they are really for taking surface temp. Shoot your temp then put a candy thermomenter in the oil, and notice the temp difference. Mine never read the same



Good point on that, I stir mine as I'm shooting the temperature.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 24, 2014)

Like Carolyn, I use a digital thermometer with probe. I have my eye on a Thermapen, though (it's supposed to give highly accurate, quick 3-second readings). 

 IrishLass


----------



## Meganmischke (Nov 24, 2014)

I use both types. For tempering butters i do perfer my old fashioned candy thermometer.  I like this because it clips right to the pot and i can keep an eye on it.  For most other things I use the point and shoot type.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 24, 2014)

Candy thermometers just don't last long in my kitchen -- I shatter them on a regular basis. My hubby gave me a Thermapen a few years ago and I am incredibly fond of it and use it all the time. Thermapens are wonderful but they do have a limitation in that they are meant more for spot checks, not for giving a continuous temperature reading. 

The makers of Thermapen have just come out with the Thermopop, a cheaper "instant" read thermometer that works similar to a Thermapen: http://www.thermoworks.com/products/low_cost/thermopop.html

If you want the digital version of a candy thermometer -- something that reads the temperature continuously until you turn it off -- the Thermoworks "Dot" is a good choice. It comes with an alarm to alert that you've reached a given temp: http://www.thermoworks.com/products/alarm/dot.html Get a "probe clip" for the Dot (click on the Accessories tab) and you can clip the thermocouple to the side of a pot or pan so you can get a continuous temp readout of your soap, candy, or whatever you're making.

Did I say I'm a geek?


----------



## Meganmischke (Nov 24, 2014)

That is awesome.  I know what I want for Christmas.  Actually I want it early for my Christmas candy making.


----------

